
The Game Boy Camera, one of Nintendo’s weirdest, most ingenious inventions - bpierre
https://www.avclub.com/celebrating-the-game-boy-camera-one-of-nintendo-s-weir-1823194235
======
parliament32
I had one of these back in my elementary school days, it was an incredible
amount of fun. Went well with the Game Boy Printer.

In retrospect, the entire "game" was quite bizarre and somewhat psychedelic.

